# Internet connection question....using wireless?



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am by no means an internet expert but since we moved a few months ago I really would like to try to get VOD on our main TV.

While still trying to figure out the wiring in the house, I had an idea that I figured MAY work to obtain VOD.

Setup: I have an HR24/200 in the main room and I also have a SWiM connected. The installer from my Mover's Connection placed a power switch in the lower level of the house if that helps.

My DSL internet connection is in the office and I am using a Linksys WRT54GS so send wireless to the house.

I have another WRT45GS that is not being used.

Would it be possible to put the unused WRT45GS on top of the HR24 and run an ethernet cable to the Dtv box?

I have never used VOD but figured now is a good time to try and see if I can get this to work.

Thanks!


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Thoughts?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Guttboy said:


> Thoughts?


*GO REDSOX....2012*

Your d11 is not swim compatable. Update your configuration or explain.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Guttboy said:


> Thoughts?


yeah, it won't work because they're both access points. You need a gaming adapter to connect to the receiver.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

With the DD-WRT software you *could* turn your spare GS into a wireless bridge. It would work fine for VOD, just not so well for actual whole home MRV in HD.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> With the DD-WRT software you *could* turn your spare GS into a wireless bridge. It would work fine for VOD, just not so well for actual whole home MRV in HD.


+1. I did the same for a R22 and a WRT54G with the DD-WRT firmware. I was able to do MRV with SD content in that configuration.

- Merg


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If you connect ethernet to the HR24, it disables DECA so you would lose MRV. Possibly a wireless CCK would be a better choice.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"bobnielsen" said:


> If you connect ethernet to the HR24, it disables DECA so you would lose MRV. Possibly a wireless CCK would be a better choice.


From the OP's description, it seems like they only have the one receiver, so DECA should not come into play.

- Merg


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just order a wireless CCK and you'll be golden.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone, Sorry for the lack of a quick response but had a family emergency to take care of. Everything fine now and I have read the responses. I will fix my siggy block....the D11 was from our last home. I am not entirely certain if we would utilize the whole house viewing but it could be an option. Before spending the dough on a CCK which run around $100 or so, I would like to see if there even is a benefit to VOD. Converting the WRT54GS to a wireless bridge may be the ticket....as far as I know that would just essentially allow me to run the ethernet cable to the back of the Receiver. I think I have a 50-60' run of ethernet cable laying around and will try to see if I can connect it up that way just to "test" out the VOD features. I will keep you posted on how this works out. Eventually, when we get the Projector set up again, I will get another DVR so we would then have one in the MBR, LR, and Theater room. That will be a couple of months though  Thanks again!


----------

